# Mehrere Sets kopieren



## sponx (15. April 2004)

Hi,


ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein CD Cover entworfen und dabei zahlreiche Ebenen und Ebenen-Sets verwendet. Jetzt muss ich jeweils 2 Seiten aneinanderfügen, also die ganzen Ebenen-Sets kopieren.

Ich bekomm es aber nicht hin die Sets zusammenhängend in die neue Datei zu ziehen. Und wenn ich jedes Set einzeln rüberziehe, dann geht der Zusammenhang verloren und ich müsste alles neu ausrichten.
Und alle Ebenen in ein neues Set zuverlegen um dann dieses Set zu kopieren ist etwas umständlich.
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das einfacher zu lösen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten

cheers
sponx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Hi,

Also alle auf einmal kopieren geht nicht. Wieso auch, PS weiß ja nicht, welches Set welcher Ebene zugeordnet werden soll. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du das schon gemeint hast, aber wenn Du auf das Ebenenset (Du meinst sicher die Stile, oder?) rechts klickst und Ebenenstil kopieren drückst, kannst Du das problemlos mit dem gleichen Verfahren in die gewünschte Ebene wieder einfügen.

Gruss


----------



## sponx (16. April 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Nein, die Stile mein ich nicht, ich mein die Ordner in denen ich die einzelnen Ebenen gruppiert habe.
Und diese Ordner kann ich nur einzeln in eine neue Datei ziehen, dabei bleiben die Ordner untereinander aber nicht mehr verknüpft.

Vielleicht hab ich mich vorher nicht so klar ausgedrückt  

hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.

mfg
sponx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. April 2004)

Ach jetzt fällt der Groschen. Lag nicht an Dir, nur an meinen visuellen Schwierigkeiten, richtig lesen zu können 
Kommen wir zum Thema. Ich hoffe, ich kann jetzt Deinem Problem folgen... 
Du hast verschiedene Ebenensets. 
1.) Mit Strg-E reduzierst Du Deine Ebenenset auf eine Ebene. Das tust Du mit allen Sets.
2.) Dann verbindest Du diese Ebenen untereinander (Die kleine Kette rechts neben dem Auge auf der Ebenenpalette)
3.) Ebene --> Neu --> Ebenenset aus verbundenen Ebenen

Schwups, hast Du Dein Set in einem Ganzen und kannst das in das neue Bild ziehen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir mit Deinem Problem weiterhelfen 
Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. April 2004)

Hi,

erst ab Adobe Photoshop CS kannst du auch verschachtelte Ebenensets verwenden.
Mit Photoshop 7 musst du die einzelnen Sets eben noch separat kopieren, wobei
auch da sicher einiges geht, wenn man scripten kann.

Ich kann jedem der irgendwelche Spezialanwendungen in Photoshop
realisieren möchte nur empfehlen, sich die kostenlose Scripting Engine
runterzuladen und die Dokumentation zu studieren!

Gruß
Martin


----------

